# So Cal meet changed from the 20th to the 19th??



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Are the locals planning to come to the meet this weekend fine with moving it back a day to Saturday, the 19th? I just realized that Sunday is going to be football day.  

Anyone have an issue with moving it up to Saturday instead of Sunday? If most agree, I'll make a seperate thread with the new date, address, etc.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

that works for me. I'm not missing football


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

BigRed said:


> that works for me. I'm not missing football


lol Me, either. Both Championship games are back to back on Sunday afternoon, starting at 12pm PST. 

We'll get a few more 'yays' for Saturday, and then post up a thread so people can plan a little bit in advance.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Works for me. 

Whose turn is it to bring the Bagels?


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Saturday work much better for me. I'm up for it.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

donpisto said:


> Saturday work much better for me. I'm up for it.


Awesome, it looks like Saturday the 19th is going to be good for most, then. I'll start another 'official' thread for the meet with the meeting place address and such.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Saturday the 19th is good for me, too...

Car audio get-together in the morning...

UFC in the evening...

makes for a good day!


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> Saturday the 19th is good for me, too...
> 
> Car audio get-together in the morning...
> 
> ...


LOL Nice! Treat your ears during the day, then treat your eyes to some beat-downs at night! 

I started an 'official' thread for the 19th, with the address and map to Super Autobacs. Let's make this one a good turn-out!


----------

